# Gromposer VLOG - Episode #3 - Hollywood, How To Pitch and Collaborate!



## Daniel James

Hey Guys!

Check out my new video blog series where I answer your questions whilst also riding around Los Angeles...the destination most composers aim for. Learn about what its like out here and listen as we chat about sample libraries! Today we talk about Brass!

If you want me to answer a question in a Blog either post it here or on twitter (@H2Daniel)

Let me know what you guys think and let me know if I can improve the vlog for you at all 

-DJ


----------



## D Halgren

Comedy gold! Thanks DJ


----------



## Daniel James

Hey all!

The Gromposer Vlog Episode 2 focusing on Percussion Libraries + The Beach is now live!

In this vLog I take you guys back around the Santa Monica seafront with a better more stable camera and answer your questions. This time focusing on percussion library recommendations.


----------



## paularthur

Please be careful lol.


----------



## gsilbers

Since in LA the bikes can split thorugh traffic i coudnt tell you how many times i did change lanes and almost hit a bike.
in the highway its even worse. its like 40 mins just stuck in traffic and then i decide to change lanes and BAM bike comes out of nowhere. they are soooo freaking fast going through a little 1meter space.

I can see the appeal when im stuck in a car in traffic looking at how easy those bikes go through the split lanes and all being legal.
I dont know why they dont just use the shoulder/emergency lane, it would be much safer.

anyways, you should film santa monica blvd or wilshire or side streets traffic in santa monica at 6pm on a tuesday. If hell's waiting room had a view... that would be it.

I used to work near the santa monica airport and lived around westwood. Then worked in burbank. Then lived in pasadena and worked in century city.... so traffic talk is pretty much like that SNL sketch of the californians .

Oh, and so true about bicyles... its like they think rules dont apply to them. they dont stop at stop signs or red lights and just go using their own personal rules cuz they are saving the world or something.


----------



## Jdiggity1

I can't tell who gets the most enjoyment out of these. The viewer, or DJ.
Clearly highly entertaining for all


----------



## Daniel James

gsilbers said:


> Since in LA the bikes can split thorugh traffic i coudnt tell you how many times i did change lanes and almost hit a bike.
> in the highway its even worse. its like 40 mins just stuck in traffic and then i decide to change lanes and BAM bike comes out of nowhere. they are soooo freaking fast going through a little 1meter space.
> 
> I can see the appeal when im stuck in a car in traffic looking at how easy those bikes go through the split lanes and all being legal.
> I dont know why they dont just use the shoulder/emergency lane, it would be much safer.
> 
> anyways, you should film santa monica blvd or wilshire or side streets traffic in santa monica at 6pm on a tuesday. If hell's waiting room had a view... that would be it.
> 
> I used to work near the santa monica airport and lived around westwood. Then worked in burbank. Then lived in pasadena and worked in century city.... so traffic talk is pretty much like that SNL sketch of the californians .
> 
> Oh, and so true about bicyles... its like they think rules dont apply to them. they dont stop at stop signs or red lights and just go using their own personal rules cuz they are saving the world or something.



Fully aware of the dangers of lane splitting. I rode for years in the UK. The trick usually to not get hit while doing it is to slow the fuck down when there is a car sized gap on either side. People tend not to change lanes too often if there is already a car there  If its bumper to bumper you just have to watch for the assholes who intentionally try to close the gap out of spite. Thats also why I put a louder exhaust on my bike so that cars can hear me even if they dont see me....thats why bikers do that BTW its not to be obnoxious (always) its a safety measure. And for the same reason I mentioned above, its safer to go between cars during bumper to bumper traffic, if you go around the outside they might randomly pull a U turn, if you go down the emergency lane they might randomly pull off the road....between cars is actually the safest by far, just have the alarm bells ring when there is a car sized hole (thats when you rev your engine to let them know you are there)

-DJ


----------



## gsilbers

Daniel James said:


> Fully aware of the dangers of lane splitting. I rode for years in the UK. The trick usually to not get hit while doing it is to slow the fuck down when there is a car sized gap on either side. People tend not to change lanes too often if there is already a car there  If its bumper to bumper you just have to watch for the assholes who intentionally try to close the gap out of spite. Thats also why I put a louder exhaust on my bike so that cars can hear me even if they dont see me....thats why bikers do that BTW its not to be obnoxious (always) its a safety measure. And for the same reason I mentioned above, its safer to go between cars during bumper to bumper traffic, if you go around the outside they might randomly pull a U turn, if you go down the emergency lane they might randomly pull off the road....between cars is actually the safest by far, just have the alarm bells ring when there is a car sized hole (thats when you rev your engine to let them know you are there)
> 
> -DJ



at least you have bike to do better the lane split. normally i encounter a lot of those hogs that i cant believe they fit between lanes. i hear them clearly... but man i get nervous on my review mirror not getting hit! 
Some bikers do go insanly fast during rush hour in the highway traffic. I still daydream on getting a bike and doing that.. but seems thats an automatic divorce for for me for some reason. 

maybe it was the same in my past when i started dealing with LA traffic, but poeple get intense in traffic and try to go for the open space in bumper to bumper traffic and change lanes... even while there is still 10 miles to go and all lanes are about the same. Or they try to switch lanes for no good reason and get pissed when they cant and try to do so kinda abrupt and throw the middle finger and all that. 
Its just crazy how sometimes poeple in cars forget about bikes splitting lanes.


----------



## Daniel James

gsilbers said:


> at least you have bike to do better the lane split. normally i encounter a lot of those hogs that i cant believe they fit between lanes. i hear them clearly... but man i get nervous on my review mirror not getting hit!
> Some bikers do go insanly fast during rush hour in the highway traffic. I still daydream on getting a bike and doing that.. but seems thats an automatic divorce for for me for some reason.
> 
> maybe it was the same in my past when i started dealing with LA traffic, but poeple get intense in traffic and try to go for the open space in bumper to bumper traffic and change lanes... even while there is still 10 miles to go and all lanes are about the same. Or they try to switch lanes for no good reason and get pissed when they cant and try to do so kinda abrupt and throw the middle finger and all that.
> Its just crazy how sometimes poeple in cars forget about bikes splitting lanes.



Yeah I hear you, and yes that is one of the reasons I bought a Honda Grom, they are perfect for getting around the City....they wouldnt be as much fun out in the country. But while you are scared of pulling out on a biker, keep in mind every biker literally assumes that everycar they pass is about to pull out on them. As long as you don't lose focus you can be safe. Thats why I go quiet when I am focusing. Because I need to make sure they dont try to hit me 

-DJ


----------



## gsilbers

Daniel James said:


> Yeah I hear you, and yes that is one of the reasons I bought a Honda Grom, they are perfect for getting around the City....they wouldnt be as much fun out in the country. But while you are scared of pulling out on a biker, keep in mind every biker literally assumes that everycar they pass is about to pull out on them. As long as you don't lose focus you can be safe. Thats why I go quiet when I am focusing. Because I need to make sure they dont try to hit me
> 
> -DJ



oh, Grom-poser. now i get it hahaha too much LA traffic left my brain wondering too much


----------



## Daniel James

gsilbers said:


> oh, Grom-poser. now i get it hahaha too much LA traffic left my brain wondering too much



Haha you are not the first. I need to make a 90's style intro.. A Honda Grom...A composer....with their powers combined they become (pregnant pause) THE GROMPOSER *starts cheesy intromusic*

-DJ


----------



## Kony

gsilbers said:


> oh, Grom-poser. now i get it hahaha too much LA traffic left my brain wondering too much


lol me too - was wondering where Gromposer came from


----------



## Daniel James

Kony said:


> lol me too - was wondering where Gromposer came from



I need to come up with a way to let people know, that isnt boring haha.

-DJ


----------



## Jacob Cadmus

Great stuff man, these vlogs are giving me anxiety! Then again, I get stressed when driving through downtown Jacksonville, and that's just in a regular car, haha.


----------



## Daniel James

Jacob Cadmus said:


> Great stuff man, these vlogs are giving me anxiety! Then again, I get stressed when driving through downtown Jacksonville, and that's just in a regular car, haha.



Haha wait till we get on the actually chaotic roads, like the Pacific Coast Highway xD

I feel like I want to let people write short little intro stingers for the vlogs then feature a link to them and their twitter every episode. Any interest in that?

-DJ


----------



## Jacob Cadmus

Daniel James said:


> Haha wait till we get on the actually chaotic roads, like the Pacific Coast Highway xD
> 
> I feel like I want to let people write short little intro stingers for the vlogs then feature a link to them and their twitter every episode. Any interest in that?
> 
> -DJ


Oh I'd be absolutely down!


----------



## Kony

Jacob Cadmus said:


> Oh I'd be absolutely down!


+1 although when I think of bikes, I think of heavy metal


----------



## TrondB

Loving these vlogs, Daniel. Is the Grom 125cc? Been looking to get a bike lighter than my Ducati for zipping around town..


----------



## Loïc D

Totally random ! Love it ! :D

(Split lanes are very common here in France, specially in Paris & around. Drivers are very used to check in rear view mirror if bikes / scooters / motorcycles are coming. And there's a certain tolerance of police about split lanes.)


----------



## John Busby

Daniel James said:


> I feel like I want to let people write short little intro stingers for the vlogs then feature a link to them and their twitter every episode. Any interest in that?


this would be cool!


----------



## Soundhound

DJ you're making me homesick! I live in Venice but have been in Georgia (U.S. south not eastern europe) for a couple of years. We got to go back for a few months this year, but won't get to move back for real for another year or so. L.A. Westside is a great place to live. As a New Yorker, Venice always felt to me as if they'd taken Fire Island and superglued it to the West Village.


----------



## Daniel James

TrondB said:


> Loving these vlogs, Daniel. Is the Grom 125cc? Been looking to get a bike lighter than my Ducati for zipping around town..



Yup and its suuuper light, so that plus is small form factor makes it amazing for getting around cities! Again wouldn't be to much fun on bigger roads on in the country (unless you put on knobbies and go offroad  )

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James

Gromposer Episode 3 is now LIVE on Youtube. We ride up to the Hollywood sign and talk pitching + Collaborating!


----------



## sourcefor

F'n funny captions!!! Isn't it way more expensive to live in LA than England!!???


----------



## Drundfunk

I usually don't watch a lot of Youtube videos, but these are really cool. It's just brilliant and entertaining. Hearing some knowledge, but also a lot of nonsense and little bit swearing all while seeing a little bit of LA. For someone who sits in a room while it's raining outside this is absolutely relaxing


----------



## Daniel James

Drundfunk said:


> I usually don't watch a lot of Youtube videos, but these are really cool. It's just brilliant and entertaining. Hearing some knowledge, but also a lot of nonsense and little bit swearing all while seeing a little bit of LA. For someone who sits in a room while it's raining outside this is absolutely relaxing



Haha glad you are enjoying mate, trying to do something a bit different 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James said:


> Haha glad you are enjoying mate, trying to do something a bit different
> 
> -DJ


Daniel, when I see your videos it reminds me of Loki, Thor's brother, who always messed with his brother, wanted to be greater. Could it be that you have a problem with Christian Henson's YouTube Channel?

Why are you wasting your precious time with it? Competition is wrong! If you want to be successful, then grant also others to their success!


----------



## Kony

germancomponist said:


> Daniel, when I see your videos it reminds me of Loki, Thor's brother, who always messed with his brother, wanted to be greater. Could it be that you have a problem with Christian Henson's YouTube Channel?
> 
> Why are you wasting your precious time with it? Competition is wrong! If you want to be successful, then grant also others to their success!


Are you serious? Why do you feel the need to inject any toxic thoughts here? DJ has been vlogging a lot longer than CH - approx 8 years for DJ, one year for CH. Perhaps the granting of success is the other way around? Instead of making wild accusations based on nothing, perhaps you could do some fact-checking first. Cheers


----------



## Daniel James

germancomponist said:


> Daniel, when I see your videos it reminds me of Loki, Thor's brother, who always messed with his brother, wanted to be greater. Could it be that you have a problem with Christian Henson's YouTube Channel?
> 
> Why are you wasting your precious time with it? Competition is wrong! If you want to be successful, then grant also others to their success!



Heh I have been vlogging since 2009 if you want to go watch some cringe xD. I just got my bike and wanted to try joining the two  Its fun for me, and hopefully helpful for others too.

-DJ

p.s I still don't get why people seem to think my life is dictated by what others do. You are allowed to watch and enjoy all the vlogs going around. There is enough procrastination for everyone xD


----------



## Morning Coffee

Episode 1. DUNCHU FAKIN DO IT and I don’t have road rage but I have BIKER FEAR! Lol. Loved most of side comments and captions, but I always think that motor bike riders always having to go to the front of the traffic cue (Lane Splitting) is a bit like cheating in my books! Haha.


----------



## Daniel James

Morning Coffee said:


> Episode 1. DUNCHU FAKIN DO IT and I don’t have road rage but I have BIKER FEAR! Lol. Loved most of side comments and captions, but I always think that motor bike riders always having to go to the front of the traffic cue (Lane Splitting) is a bit like cheating in my books! Haha.



Maybe I'll do an episode where I do no lane splitting and really experience LA traffic Haha

-DJ


----------



## Morning Coffee

Daniel James said:


> Maybe I'll do an episode where I do no lane splitting and really experience LA traffic Haha
> 
> -DJ


Nah, if you wear all black (like a mug haha), you'll dehydrate or lose too much weight I'd imagine. I do however feel like buying a motor bike now. Might have to stop buying software and get out there, with a motor bike, back into the real world for some inspiration.

Cheers dude!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

I saw a bit of your video in the midst of the HZ strings nonsense. These are night and day by comparison - you seem so much happier and more energized, which is lovely to see. Also, since my main point of reference for the location is GTA I keep wanting the grab the controller and turn the bike onto a road...


----------



## Daniel James

Morning Coffee said:


> Nah, if you wear all black (like a mug haha), you'll dehydrate or lose too much weight I'd imagine. I do however feel like buying a motor bike now. Might have to stop buying software and get out there, with a motor bike, back into the real world for some inspiration.
> 
> Cheers dude!



Haha yeah everytime I stop at a light I start to heat up! I really need to find good cooling armor, I refuse to SQUID about (Stupid, Quick, Underdressed, Ignorant, Dangerous)



Richard Wilkinson said:


> I saw a bit of your video in the midst of the HZ strings nonsense. These are night and day by comparison - you seem so much happier and more energized, which is lovely to see. Also, since my main point of reference for the location is GTA I keep wanting the grab the controller and turn the bike onto a road...



Yeah man much happier now, Getting away from the petty dramas and going up into the mountains fills the soul with considerably more joy  Like I say I know the bike isn't for everyone, but I just wanted to share something that makes me so happy, hoping it will give others the drive to try something like it for themselves! 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Kony said:


> Are you serious? Why do you feel the need to inject any toxic thoughts here? DJ has been vlogging a lot longer than CH - approx 8 years for DJ, one year for CH. Perhaps the granting of success is the other way around? Instead of making wild accusations based on nothing, perhaps you could do some fact-checking first. Cheers


Relax! Daniel got my good meant message, all is fine!


----------



## Drundfunk

germancomponist said:


> Relax! Daniel got my good meant message, all is fine!


I fail to see the good intent in your message. It's more like an unecessary attack. Probably better you just mind your own business. And please don't respond, because I won't respond back.


----------



## tmhuud

Lane splitting isn’t so bad in LA. Seriously though. Don’t buy a motorcycle unless your REALLY comfortable on one and take a couple of CHP courses. They could save your life and give you confidence in riding. [if] you do choose that direction, there is nothing more liberating.


----------



## tmhuud

Oh, and remember ATGATT. All The Gear All The Time. Don’t be one of those chuckleheads on a crotch rocket wearing shorts and flip flops.


----------



## germancomponist

Drundfunk said:


> I fail to see the good intent in your message. It's more like an unecessary attack. Probably better you just mind your own business. And please don't respond, because I won't respond back.


You have no idea about how Daniel and I communicate. I have a tip for you: opinions and prejudices are rarely productive!


----------



## Daniel James

tmhuud said:


> Oh, and remember ATGATT. All The Gear All The Time. Don’t be one of those chuckleheads on a crotch rocket wearing shorts and flip flops.



Yeah we call those people (shorts and t-shirt kind) SQUIDS. And I am very comfortable on a bike, used to race motocross and have ridden on the road for like 10 years. The only real thing that I needed to figure out was driving on the wrong side of the road, but I am pretty comfortable with it now. Still learning the extremities of my new bike but its starting to feel like a nice worn in pair of shoes 

-DJ


----------



## Kony

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Also, since my main point of reference for the location is GTA I keep wanting the grab the controller and turn the bike onto a road...


That's the vibe I was getting - I thought DJ was heading up that hill to get to the crop-duster


----------



## tmhuud

Daniel James said:


> Yeah we call those people (shorts and t-shirt kind) SQUIDS. And I am very comfortable on a bike, used to race motocross and have ridden on the road for like 10 years. The only real thing that I needed to figure out was driving on the wrong side of the road, but I am pretty comfortable with it now. Still learning the extremities of my new bike but its starting to feel like a nice worn in pair of shoes
> 
> -DJ


I'll tell you something man. I do NOT want to over represent riding a motorcycle in Los Angeles. I was told by a few people that I should take my martial arts, Motorbiking and piano playing and choose ONE. Well, I said Fuck that. I want it all right? Anyways, there is some truth to what they have said. I've busted fingers in martial arts and I've ground down a finger in a crash on a showroom test bike (hence the new hand guards on my ZERO!) so please RIDE safe. The CHP courses can really save a life. I'm semi-miserable during the heat waves but I still wear full body armor. LEATT sells body armor and neck braces that were designed by an orthopedic surgeon so he knows what he's doing with safety gear. Revzilla.com is your best friend for accessories. And something good I've noticed, I believe internet awareness has lent a lot to Motorcycle awareness amongst Drivers in LA. (and probably all over the world) I am seeing more and more courtesy and respect shown conscientious riders. In fact, I've experienced MORE courtesies given motorbikes than bicycles. 

And bicycles are not exempt from needing to take cautions. I had an architect friend call me up (he's probably 30ish) and said he was laid up with a broken collar bone from riding his bike in LA. He's a VERY experienced rider. He was clipping along at a pretty good pace and he hit a very small patch of sand. Now he's fucked up until he heals up. 

If your on a super hi-torque bike (like I am) traction is the most dangerous thing. Even those white painted safety steps they paint the roads with (lane dividers, STOP bars, Crosswalk lines, etc) are slicker thats you think.

A life changing article I read was in one of my biker magazines (I think RevZilla reprinted it) It said basically the ONLY thing that matters is that you get to your destination in one piece. How fast, how clever, how slick, how much tread you insist on wiping clean off the sides of your tires) NONE of that matters. Just getting to your friends and loved ones (or just plain home) in ONE piece is ALL that matters. 

Cheers


----------



## Daniel James

tmhuud said:


> I'll tell you something man. I do NOT want to over represent riding a motorcycle in Los Angeles. I was told by a few people that I should take my martial arts, Motorbiking and piano playing and choose ONE. Well, I said Fuck that. I want it all right? Anyways, there is some truth to what they have said. I've busted fingers in martial arts and I've ground down a finger in a crash on a showroom test bike (hence the new hand guards on my ZERO!) so please RIDE safe. The CHP courses can really save a life. I'm semi-miserable during the heat waves but I still wear full body armor. LEATT sells body armor and neck braces that were designed by an orthopedic surgeon so he knows what he's doing with safety gear. Revzilla.com is your best friend for accessories. And something good I've noticed, I believe internet awareness has lent a lot to Motorcycle awareness amongst Drivers in LA. (and probably all over the world) I am seeing more and more courtesy and respect shown conscientious riders. In fact, I've experienced MORE courtesies given motorbikes than bicycles.
> 
> And bicycles are not exempt from needing to take cautions. I had an architect friend call me up (he's probably 30ish) and said he was laid up with a broken collar bone from riding his bike in LA. He's a VERY experienced rider. He was clipping along at a pretty good pace and he hit a very small patch of sand. Now he's fucked up until he heals up.
> 
> If your on a super hi-torque bike (like I am) traction is the most dangerous thing. Even those white painted safety steps they paint the roads with (lane dividers, STOP bars, Crosswalk lines, etc) are slicker thats you think.
> 
> A life changing article I read was in one of my biker magazines (I think RevZilla reprinted it) It said basically the ONLY thing that matters is that you get to your destination in one piece. How fast, how clever, how slick, how much tread you insist on wiping clean off the sides of your tires) NONE of that matters. Just getting to your friends and loved ones (or just plain home) in ONE piece is ALL that matters.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the heads up man, and yeah the drivers here are actually very aware of bikers (putting on a louder exhaust helps in making sure they know I am there) and yeah I drive like a granny when I see sand, or damp patches on the roads (and avoid paint like the plague, particularly near the beach where the air is damp) 

As for the question about high torque....its a Honda Grom, my nan has more torque in her stair lift XD I have strong impact armour for my torso and kevlar lined and armored jeans. I am as safe as I can be. I will take on board what you said tho and I appreciate the concern 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James said:


> ... The only real thing that I needed to figure out was driving on the wrong side of the road, but I am pretty comfortable with it now.


Huh, who told us what is the right side of a road? :-D


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> that is one of the reasons I bought a Honda Grom


For some reason, I thought you'd be more at home in a hybrid car.... (I'll get my coat)


----------



## Daniel James

Kony said:


> For some reason, I thought you'd be more at home in a hybrid car.... (I'll get my coat)



Badum tshhh

-DJ


----------

